# The long awaited journal of the Spawn.



## Guest (Mar 16, 2014)

Well after a few requests and the fact i'd like to keep track of progress this year, I've decided to get a journal up and running.

Would like to share my knowledge and get the input of others.

This journal may start off a bit slow due to a new job but will hopefully settle down after a month or two.

A little bit of where I am now, I've just finished a recomp cycle a week early due to the new job.

I started at 15st 2lbs around 17/18% bf and as of this morning I am 14st 9lbs at around 13%.

The diet was very similar to the mountain dog diet of which I will be continuing into my cruise.

The cycle at finish was,

750mg cido's

228mg Ap Tren Hex

150mg Ap Androxine (Taken pre W)

1ml Neuro Pharma Tren e

50mcg T3

80mcg Clen 2on 2off

Insulin 6iu pre workout

Hgh 6iu post workout.

I will now be cruising until I'm settled in my job, 1 Zafa e10d.

If I can fit some peps in (doubtful)

then I will.

I did plan to cut for summer but think Tenerife in december is a possibility so may bulk and cut for the Hol.

Current lifting stats (not pb's)

Bench 160x3

Squat (atg) 200x1

Deadlift 260x2

Behind neck Ohp 90x5

Any questions, feedback would be excellent to kick this journal off.

Pics of condition will be be put in the next post.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2014)

And a gay pose for his w4nk bank as requested by @Chelsea


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Nice look forward to seeing how you get on!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

all the best :thumbup1:


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Subbed. Good luck..


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Just read the Mountain Dog Diet. Is this guy any good?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Nice one, Tony!

Well and truly in for this one 

@Bad Alan get your bum in here x


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2014)

Wardy33 said:


> Just read the Mountain Dog Diet. Is this guy any good?


Yes definitely mate, Jordan Peters one of the best trainers around is using something very similar with his clients.

Pro/fats meals and my carbs around workouts has worked wonders for me.

Seen my body/shape change so much.

Don't think I'll use anything else when I cut/recomp.


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Yes definitely mate, Jordan Peters one of the best trainers around is using something very similar with his clients.
> 
> Pro/fats meals and my carbs around workouts has worked wonders for me.
> 
> ...


Wicked info! Ive been read sports nutrition books lately, got through 2 of them and I'm really trying to take my nutrition for health wise to the next level.. I think I'll sign up! Cheers


----------



## Heisenberg. (Feb 27, 2014)

Subbed!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Following Tony 

I agree the pro/fat with carbs around workouts is amazing for cut/recomp, I've tried it "bulking" but it wasn't that great for this purpose. It's hard to get the amount of carbs you need into a small window, I still focus mine a lot during that time though.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Good luck mate, will pop in as and when I can


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2014)

Bad Alan said:


> Following Tony
> 
> I agree the pro/fat with carbs around workouts is amazing for cut/recomp, I've tried it "bulking" but it wasn't that great for this purpose. It's hard to get the amount of carbs you need into a small window, I still focus mine a lot during that time though.


Thanks Will, think i'll be the same when I bulk.

Just finding where to factor the carbs in but as you say most will be around workouts. I certainly feel I get the best out of insulin that way also.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> Good luck mate, will pop in as and when I can


Much appreciated, keeping a close eye on your shic also.

Some lovely goodies in there.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Spawn of Haney said:


> And a gay pose for his w4nk bank as requested by @Chelsea


Super gay but loving the scoop neck t shirt.... Reps when I get on the laptop :lol:


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Subbed mate!

Will be following along. All the best with this


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Looking good buddy. Strange, in your avatar you back shot look more muscular than your pics. However, you look wider in your pics.

Going to follow with interest... Good luck with your goals. :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2014)

musclemate said:


> Looking good buddy. Strange, in your avatar you back shot look more muscular than your pics. However, you look wider in your pics.
> 
> Going to follow with interest... Good luck with your goals. :thumbup1:


I'll be honest the avi is mid last year when i was at my heaviest and the light is been rather nice.

Hence why its my avi lol.


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

In 

That lat pose - insane..

The back double bizzz, erm elbows higher, and spread those massive lats


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

Dat back! Subbed for this mate. You look in good nick now ! (No ****) very lean but good muscle size.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Ur sick in shape mate

Tonight is Brock lesnar in ur Avi lol


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Yeah... Looks awesome matey.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2014)

musclemate said:


> Yeah... Looks awesome matey.


Is that you in you avi?

Got the grand canyon running down your back, crazy thickness.


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

Looks amazing man, subbed!

How does the Mountain Dog Diet works?


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2014)

Big Man 123 said:


> Looks amazing man, subbed!
> 
> How does the Mountain Dog Diet works?


Pro/fat meals with certain timings.

Carbs targeted around workout times.

Will be putting up later what I've eaten today to give an idea.


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Pro/fat meals with certain timings.
> 
> Carbs targeted around workout times.
> 
> Will be putting up later what I've eaten today to give an idea.


Amazing!


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2014)

Trained Shoulders & tri's today.

Behind the neck ohp (Very strict)

20kg (bar)x15, 40kg x15, 60kg x12, 80kg x10, 90kg x5, 70kg x9.

Seated Db press

36kg x11,9,6

Cable side laterals. (Strict, constant tension)

25kg x15,11 then run down the weights till I can't lift no more.

Front raises (Bar) strict.

45kg x 12, 12, 9

Dips with 20kg plate

15,15,13,11.

OH Db extension

20kg x9, 16kg x12, 11, 12kg x10

Rope press downs

One big drop set starting from 40kg.

Fried...

Front delt pump hampered tri's slightly but still a good sesh.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2014)

Food today.

8am- 30g isolate, 40g Concentrate shake. 80g Peanut butter.

10am- 200g Steak mince 12% fat, 40g Cashews.

12.30pm- 250g Chicken, 100g Peanut butter.

3pm- 5 boiled eggs, 20g Cashews.

3.45 pm- 20g hydrowhey, 70g malto/dextro blend, 10g bcaa, 7g glycine, 5g creatine, 3g beta a, 7.5g glutamine. (Slin shake)

During workout

70g malto/dextro blend,10g bcaa, 3g glycine, 5g creatine.

5.25 20g hydrowhey

6pm- 220g rump steak, 250g microwavable basmati rice.

Always full, so wait longer for next meal.

I will be having 250g cottage cheese and 80g peanut butter at 9.30pm.

Macros usually hit by this point. Cals come out at my top end maintenance 3.2k.

I do throw in some veggies or a super greens shake as I feel necessary, mostly on off/cardio days.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Big Man 123 said:


> Looks amazing man, subbed!
> 
> How does the Mountain Dog Diet works?


Give it a look on Google does make a lot of sense

The guy knows his stuff

(sorry to hijack mate)


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

About time too:thumb: in


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Subbed!

Very interested in the idea of carbs around workouts, hopefully I can learn a thing or two from this thread :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2014)

Yesterday was cardio, a simple steady state walk on an incline for 30min keeping heartbeat around 130.

I sip 10g of aminos during and have a £1 carton of sushi post.

Other changes to diet from a training day are I've a bag of tilda brown rice with my chicken and with my steak/salmon.

I wouldn't advise having pro/carb/fats all in one meal but I do on these occasions.

Now I'm going into a cruise I'll most likely change that.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Yesterday was cardio, a simple steady state walk on an incline for 30min keeping heartbeat around 130.
> 
> I sip 10g of aminos during and have a £1 carton of sushi post.
> 
> ...


Cardio......im unfamiliar with this term, what is this? Is it some sort of Spanish food? :lol:

On a serious note i'd be boshing most the aminos before I have started the cardio mate to give you the best chance of preserving muscle (or what little you have left  )

What the fck is a carton of Sushi?


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2014)

I'll bare that in mind phil, I've a load of Proteinworks electrolytes for intra too.

I assume you know what sushi is lol, its just a small tray of 5 pieces you get from the asda snack section.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Spawn of Haney said:


> I'll bare that in mind phil, I've a load of Proteinworks electrolytes for intra too.
> 
> I assume you know what sushi is lol, its just a small tray of 5 pieces you get from the asda snack section.


I use Amino Go from GoNutrition mate as it has electrolytes and BCAA's too plus it tastes lovely and is stim free 

Yea but ive never had sushi, surely 5 pieces isn't anywhere near the amount you need? Or is it a big snack pot?

p.s shopping at Asda is for pikee's :ban:


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> I use Amino Go from GoNutrition mate as it has electrolytes and BCAA's too plus it tastes lovely and is stim free
> 
> Yea but ive never had sushi, surely 5 pieces isn't anywhere near the amount you need? Or is it a big snack pot?
> 
> p.s shopping at Asda is for pikee's :ban:


Asda is the one all my groceries from there!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Wardy33 said:


> Asda is the one all my groceries from there!


This is turning into a big fat gypsy journal :lol:


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> This is turning into a big fat gypsy journal :lol:


Oit I'm Irish !

So your from Chelsea? You buy from waitrose?


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2014)

Haha I'm a Morrisons man personally.

Asda is 50 yards away from the Dw I train at so its handy.

I'll have a cheeky peak at the Gn Amino go also.

Must admit though I do like the odd stim when I'm feeling lethargic.

The sushi is just a fast shot of carbs really and fits in my macros.

I love the stuff, like a little cheat for me.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Wardy33 said:


> Oit I'm Irish !
> 
> So your from Chelsea? You buy from waitrose?


Irish as well......oh god! 

Im from Surrey so its Sainsburys for me although now we have moved the closest is Tesco which im not happy about!


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Irish as well......oh god!
> 
> Im from Surrey so its Sainsburys for me although now we have moved the closest is Tesco which im not happy about!


Ah just a glory hunter!

I prefer Tesco but Asda is cheap as hell especially their deals they have like 50p per broccoli lol


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Wardy33 said:


> Ah just a glory hunter!
> 
> I prefer Tesco but Asda is cheap as hell especially their deals they have like *50p per broccoli *lol


I didn't know it was that cheap......I may have to wack on a tracksuit some moody gold chains and pop up there :lol:

p.s ive supported Chelsea since the days when all we won was the Cup Winners Cup haha!


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> I didn't know it was that cheap......I may have to wack on a tracksuit some moody gold chains and pop up there :lol:
> 
> p.s ive supported Chelsea since the days when all we won was the Cup Winners Cup haha!


Oh I don't remember that cup, I'm only 23, your an old goat ay :lol:

I make sure I put my finest echo on when I go. Seriously is very cheap though and sweet potatoes are like 1.30 a bag


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Wardy33 said:


> Oh I don't remember that cup, I'm only 23, your an old goat ay :lol:
> 
> I make sure I put my finest echo on when I go. Seriously is very cheap though and sweet potatoes are like 1.30 a bag


Im 28 mate so ive seen the years of Chelsea when we didn't win much but we had the legend that is Zola!

Right these prices sound far too good haha.


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Im 28 mate so ive seen the years of Chelsea when we didn't win much but we had the legend that is Zola!
> 
> Right these prices sound far too good haha.


Haha I think they have a sale on for the lady shavers. Maybe you could get some for your arms :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Wardy33 said:


> Haha I think they have a sale on for the lady shavers. Maybe you could get some for your arms :lol:


 :lol: you pr**k.........

*quickly logs on to Asda online to check if deal quoted above is legit :whistling:


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> :lol: you pr**k.........
> 
> *quickly logs on to Asda online to check if deal quoted above is legit :whistling:


Hahaha friendly banter buddy


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Chelsea said:


> Im 28 mate so ive seen the years of Chelsea when we didn't win much but we had the legend that is Zola!
> 
> Right these prices sound far too good haha.


Remember when Chelsea were sh1t, ken bates wanted to electrify the fences, 50 pound notes were not allowed as payment and pat Nevin was cool


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2014)

Back today, first day of new job tomorrow so didn't deadlift and made sure everything was controlled.

Underhand bb rows

60x15, 80x12, 100x10, 120x10, 140x8

Wide grip pull ups.

Body weight, 12, 10, 7

Close grip d handle pull downs

95x11,10. 80x9 with 2 drops.

Single arm row machine

85x11,9

Rope straight arm pulldowns.

45 till failure x 2, 2sec squeeze.

Diet, identical to shoulders other than 1st carb shake was 50g oats and 20g dext. And drank 30 mins prior to training.

Reason been that I've stopped the slin jabs so lessening my simple carb intake.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2014)

First day at work today, 12 hours.

What a killer lol.

Diet was crap but now I know the ins an outs I can compromise.

A big minus is I cannot take nuts on site, so if anybody wants to throw some alternatives i'd be greatful.

Trying chopped avacado tomorrow to see if I like it.

Got a few tubs of mackeral too.

Chest/bi's will be interesting tomorrow.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> pumpkin seeds?
> 
> Per 100g
> 
> ...


This could be an option  I will ask tomorrow, thanks C.

Great nutritional profile.

Just tried a bit of avacado an its lovely


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Spawn of Haney said:


> First day at work today, 12 hours.
> 
> What a killer lol.
> 
> ...


What exactly is the new role if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2014)

RowRow said:


> What exactly is the new role if you don't mind me asking?


Machine Minder. Just forseeing the assembly department on two production lines.

Its working with food (breads of various descriptions) as aposed to the running and minding of a big fat heidelberg printer which is what I'm used to.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Spawn of Haney said:


> This could be an option  I will ask tomorrow, thanks C.
> 
> Great nutritional profile.
> 
> Just tried a bit of avacado an its lovely


Only prob with acacado you have to have fvckin loads to hit high fat macros,

Coconut oil litterally out of jar (I know it has nut in the name but does is count as a nut?)

Organic grass fed cows butter?? (I know mountain dog

Diet guy recommends it)

Or just replace couple meals with salmon?


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2014)

Thursday was chest/bi's, after a 12 hour day I was surprised I had plenty in the tank.

Flat bb press

Bar x20, 60kg x15, 100kg x12

140 x10, 160 x2, 120 x9 paused, 100 x9 paused.

Decline db press

40kg x15,11,9

Slight incline flyes

32 x10, 26 x10, 22 x11

Incline bb press (paused)

80kg x 11, 70kg x9, 60kg x13

Db curls

22 x 10,10,10,9

Preacher ez bar curls (slow)

25 x12,9,7

Rope curls

45 x 15,14,11

Wiped, slept well.

Got talking to an old flame who's join also lol.


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

140*10

Animal...


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2014)

sauliuhas said:


> 140*10
> 
> Animal...


Find that fairly easy tbh, anything above though I struggle :/


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2014)

Going tbh and say diets been all over the place.

Probably had 1400g carbs the past 2 days (working night shifts)

Going to spend my days off researching and am possibly going to use these as carb up days and just have pro/fats meals at all other times barring around workouts.

Legs tonight so trying to get the food in as i only woke up 90 mins ago.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2014)

Did legs on Sunday and was really disappointed tbh.

I got in from the night shift at 6.30 am and slept till 1, had two meals then went to train.

Squats- Bar x20, 60 x15, 100 x12, 140 x10 (Last two felt heavy) 160 x3 x2

Felt so weak 

Lying hamstring curls

65 x9, 60 x8, 50 x12, 45 x14

Leg press (25kg plates)

12 x11 wide stance

10 x 11 shoulder width stance

8 x 14 inside shoulder width stance.

Sldl on smiths.

35 es x12, 10, 9

Leg extensions

Right leg only

10 x20 x3 (Size lost due to patella troubles so a little extra work for it)

Seated calf machine, 5sec hold at the top

60 x11, 40 x11, 20 x19

Standing calf raises 1 legged.

Can't remember weights.

Disappointed with squats tbh but with new beginnings comes new challenges as well as coming off cycle to cruise I need be aware that things may dip a little.

Least diets been nailed on again on my days off.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2014)

Well starting to settle in a bit at work.

Did my first zafa shot of my cruise yesterday and diet is tweaked a bit.

I can't have nuts or anything that may contain.

Diet currently looks like this.

60g whey, 100g peanut butter

125g Mackeral, 4 boiled eggs

250g chicken, 3 rice cakes

125g Mackeral, 4 boiled eggs

Cnp pro flapjack

200g steak mince, 40g Cashews

30g whey, 250g cottage cheese.

That is roughly what I'm eating on the days I work.

Diet is as normal on days off.a


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Is that why your loading up on peanut butter then matey? :lol: maybe a slight oversight or are you ok with peanuts?


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2014)

Yeah no nuts or anything that may contain. I sneak a cup pro flap jack in though. I wash my hands 3 times before I enter the factory for christs sake.

Smash the peanut butter in the morning to start the day


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Were u allowed the pumpkin seeds?


No  but I bought a bag anyway. Didn't realise how good they are nutrient wise. Thanks for the tip C


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2014)

Just popping in, like said diet is spot on on days off and a bit carb heavy on work days which I'm going to have to address as my body im sure will be burning these cards before it even thinks about burning fat for fuel.

Noticed a massive drop in strength when it comes to squatting, otherwise all lifts are pretty much the same.

Pressing movements usually the first to drop but they are remaining solid.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2014)

96 flap jacks 36 quid, nice little bargain for me. BBE end of May but anybody in the food industry knows best before means nothing.


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Spawn of Haney said:


> 96 flap jacks 36 quid, nice little bargain for me. BBE end of May but anybody in the food industry knows best before means nothing.


Cherry tastes like puke lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2014)

Wardy33 said:


> Cherry tastes like puke lol


Haha I know that now! Lemon Meringue is delicious though.


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Haha I know that now! Lemon Meringue is delicious though.


Ha I'll have to try that one.. I was impressed to see that they are low gi carbs though.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Find that fairly easy tbh, anything above though I struggle :/


You mean like 180kg?

I'll give you some tips mate


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> You mean like 180kg?
> 
> I'll give you some tips mate


Haha I need them Phil.

140kg for 10 easy as pie.

Another 10kg each side and the 4th rep needs to be spotted every time!

Certainly plateau'd, bench came on leaps and bounds last cycle though.


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Haha I need them Phil.
> 
> 140kg for 10 easy as pie.
> 
> ...


What are you running atm Haney?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Haha I need them Phil.
> 
> 140kg for 10 easy as pie.
> 
> ...


Haha 140kg for 10 is quality but they say real men do 12 reps on it (me).

Do you do 10 reps on 140kg then go up in weight? If so then you should probably just do 3-5 on 140kg to get yourself used to the weight then go for the 160kg and I guarantee you will get more reps.

You do chest like I do, I tend to do 140kg for reps then go up to 150-160kg and find that im fcked afer 4-6 reps.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Haha 140kg for 10 is quality but they say real men do 12 reps on it (me).
> 
> Do you do 10 reps on 140kg then go up in weight? If so then you should probably just do 3-5 on 140kg to get yourself used to the weight then go for the 160kg and I guarantee you will get more reps.
> 
> You do chest like I do, I tend to do 140kg for reps then go up to 150-160kg and find that im fcked afer 4-6 reps.


Yeah that's pretty much how I do it, seen your flat bench in your journal and its very similar apart from the heavier weights obviously.

I may give that a try Phil, half the reps on 140 and see if I've that rep or two in me extra on 160.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Yeah that's pretty much how I do it, seen your flat bench in your journal and its very similar apart from the heavier weights obviously.
> 
> I may give that a try Phil, half the reps on 140 and see if I've that rep or two in me extra on 160.


Haha tbf I only got 10 reps on Monday on 140kg but I was ill so im massively blaming that 

You 100% will mate, funnily enough I found the strongest I was on bench was when I warmed up with light weight flyes then worked up the bench as I said to you.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2014)

Wardy33 said:


> What are you running atm Haney?


1 Zafa e10d mate, just gentle cruise, been off a month.


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Spawn of Haney said:


> 1 Zafa e10d mate, just gentle cruise, been off a month.


Oh ok.. I'm going Turkey in a week and I'll hopefully be bringing 200ml of organon sus back with me and maybe some Bayer Primo if I can find any


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2014)

Wardy33 said:


> Oh ok.. I'm going Turkey in a week and I'll hopefully be bringing 200ml of organon sus back with me and maybe some Bayer Primo if I can find any


Stock up on proviron and t3 to mate its pennies over there.

Get in touch when you get back mate


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Stock up on proviron and t3 to mate its pennies over there.
> 
> Get in touch when you get back mate


haha will do!


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2014)

Letting this slide already  I'll be honest. Diets all over at the min, training is sp****.

Realising I'm not as strong minded as I believed and I'm crumbling fast :/

Dark time at the min, just hope I can snap out of it.

Can't even attempt to describe the feeling.... Madness.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Letting this slide already  I'll be honest. Diets all over at the min, training is sp****.
> 
> Realising I'm not as strong minded as I believed and I'm crumbling fast :/
> 
> ...


I know the feeling very well mate. You will snap out of don't worry about that.

Just tell yourself that it isn't really you thinking that way. Certainly I know when on tren I get like that a lot


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Haney, i know you use Pharma sus..

how come you pick pharma over ugl?

and is alot of pharma gear faked??

hows the progress coming


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2014)

Wardy33 said:


> Haney, i know you use Pharma sus..
> 
> how come you pick pharma over ugl?
> 
> ...


I pick pharma because its correctly dosed.

If you trust your source and are savvy you won't get burnt.

Currently cruising on zafa only jabbing when I remember too though.

No progress, have started to go backwards.

Time for another blast physically, not sure I'm there mentally :/

Ideas are

1g Zafa, 3 x ap para, 400mg wc npp.

1.25g Zafa, 2ml wc equitren

1g Zafa 3 x ap para 3 x ap androxine, hacks var 100mg ed and a ugl tren e in the background.

Just diet and training around current job which I absolutely detest 

It could either take my mind off everything and kickstart me or could drown me, need to be careful.


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Spawn of Haney said:


> I pick pharma because its correctly dosed.
> 
> If you trust your source and are savvy you won't get burnt.
> 
> ...


ah sorry to hear man.

i went to turkey for a week, put half a stone on and got bad rebound gyno lol.

been running a rip blend for 2 weeks and feeling NOTHING on my first tren cycle so am P!SSED about that too!

think im going to run

2ml pharma sus, 5.5ml wildcat Tren Ace and see how i go with that...


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Spawn of Haney said:


> I pick pharma because its correctly dosed.
> 
> If you trust your source and are savvy you won't get burnt.
> 
> ...


For me I'd chose either the first or second options.

Shame to hear about the work situation! Anything you can do about it or just literally

Look for the next job?


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2014)

RowRow said:


> For me I'd chose either the first or second options.
> 
> Shame to hear about the work situation! Anything you can do about it or just literally
> 
> Look for the next job?


Just look for the next job really mate, a lot of factors I need to sort out really but I'd literally take anything at the minute.

Thanks for the opinion, deca scares me now due to the shutdown it really is a long road back for me after a deca cycle albeit I've only used the longer ester.

Might go for the second but am very skeptical about big blends.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Just look for the next job really mate, a lot of factors I need to sort out really but I'd literally take anything at the minute.
> 
> Thanks for the opinion, deca scares me now due to the shutdown it really is a long road back for me after a deca cycle albeit I've only used the longer ester.
> 
> Might go for the second but am very skeptical about big blends.


It's a poor situation to be in. I'm in a similar one too except I cannot move jobs until I get a qualification so trapped for a couple more months.

Tren shuts me done worse then deca I find a high HCG blast works wonders with deca. I agree on the large dosage blends I am very skeptical despite positive reviews.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2014)

So the choices I've decided upon for a lean bulk are

1g Zafa, 400mg npp, 228mg Parabolin, 100mg tren e.

Oxys 100mg ed first 4 weeks, 4 week break and finish with 4 week 100mg Anavar.

1.25mg letro eod, 1000 iu hcg.

Or the same as above but replacing the npp with 750mg Eq.

Any opinions would be appreciated guys.

Hoping I can get my head down, train hard and it all in turn can take my mind off the situation I find myself in.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Spawn of Haney said:


> So the choices I've decided upon for a lean bulk are
> 
> 1g Zafa, 400mg npp, 228mg Parabolin, 100mg tren e.
> 
> ...


My opinion npp sh!ts all over eq all day every day


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Are parabolin and tren e pretty much the same ie both long acting tren? What are the benfefits of taking both out of interest?


I'm only putting the tren e in there as I've half a vial of Np tren e to get rid of C.

Albeit I've used Ap parabolin in my last 2 cycles and found strength, gains, sides all better then the likes of other ugls tren e.

Hex is now my tren of choice.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2014)

So it starts, this could either be just what I need or go so terribly wrong.....

Can only try eh.

Went with the 1st option stated above, didn't have a good start though as I dropped 20ml of Wildcat npp all other the bathroom floor.

Possibly an omen, they say it happens in 3's and thats numero 3.

Also using slin pre workout going to involve t3 also.

Diet is going to set tomorrow and ill also post my chest/shoulders session.

Was nice and light to ease me back in.


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

Will follow, looks like a serious course to me  keep us posted mate, and good luck.


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

In for this.. Nice good luck pal


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2014)

Chest/delts Yesterday

Flat bb bench

40x15, 60x15, 100x12, 120x10, 140x 6 (struggled here) 100x9

Decline bb bench

110x12, 100x10, 90x11

Incline db press

34kg db's 3x10 (3 second negatives)

Cable side raises

20kg x 15 x 3

Db front raises

14kg x 15 x 3

Machine shoulder press

82.5kg x 15,11,6 dropped to 57.5kg x 18

Strength is low, didn't want to over exert myself in fear of injury.

Going to build myself back up.

Amazing what a month of no gym, low confidence and ****e diet can do.

Building up the courage to get on the scales and maybe take a few snaps.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Spawn of Haney said:


> So it starts, this could either be just what I need or go so terribly wrong.....
> 
> Can only try eh.
> 
> ...


What slin you using mate? How much?


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2014)

bigchickenlover said:


> What slin you using mate? How much?


Actrapid at 8iu. Will slowly bump up if no hypo sides occour.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Actrapid at 8iu. Will slowly bump up if no hypo sides occour.


Hmm thinking of using again enjoyed the Novo pen as it was very easy to use and keep cool.. Never tried the Actrapid....


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2014)

bigchickenlover said:


> Hmm thinking of using again enjoyed the Novo pen as it was very easy to use and keep cool.. Never tried the Actrapid....


Yeah novo's are very handy. Used in my recomp last cycle and lost fat so its not to be scared of if you use it correctly and diet is nailed.

First time with actrapid for me also.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Yeah novo's are very handy. Used in my recomp last cycle and lost fat so its not to be scared of if you use it correctly and diet is nailed.
> 
> First time with actrapid for me also.


Actrapid has an 8 hour active life I think as opposed to novorapid's 4 hour life.

I think the act rapid peaks again at like the hour mark but I'm not 100% that's the only

Thing that stopped me using it before the long active life and double peak


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

RowRow said:


> Actrapid has an 8 hour active life I think as opposed to novorapid's 4 hour life.
> 
> I think the act rapid peaks again at like the hour mark but I'm not 100% that's the only
> 
> Thing that stopped me using it before the long active life and double peak


Yea the novo pen I only had two spikes and could monitor them very easy had some muscle gain noticeable in the mirror and enjoyed the pumps but they weren't massive as some state.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

bigchickenlover said:


> Yea the novo pen I only had two spikes and could monitor them very easy had some muscle gain noticeable in the mirror and enjoyed the pumps but they weren't massive as some state.


I Deffo put some chub on my guy more than anywhere else. That was with 2iu jabs after each meal and pre workout so will use only pre workout in future I think


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2014)

Back today, simple building myself back up.

Deadlifts

60x15, 100x12, 140x10, 180x8, 220x5

Wide grip pull ups

12,10,9

Low row pulley

80x12,10,10

Wide grip pull downs.

80x10,10,9

Straight arm push downs

30x12 25x12,9

Done an dusted but absolutely spent.

Time to get a sirloin and rice in me.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2014)

Best mates wedding today, going to try and curb the alcohol but I can't promise anything after a shandy or two.

Then hopefully its al systems go training/diet wise.


----------



## J4MES (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi mate!

Subbing to this thread!!

Can I ask a quick question regarding diet.... I see you do P/F or P/C. Do you think it's better just to base carbs around pre and post? I have been doing breakfast and post so far.

And do you follow any macro amounts? Or count calories?


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2014)

J4MES said:


> Hi mate!
> 
> Subbing to this thread!!
> 
> ...


For me I've decided Pro/cbs for breakfast, pro/fats all day up until pre workout then its all about the carbs due to insulin use.

My personal opinion is yes it is better to base most carbs around your workouts as the body will utilise these more efficiently when your stressing the body.

Albeit I should I don't go by any macros as such but at rough guess it'll be around 40/30/30.

Cals I do count and I'm knocking on the door of 4k.

I'm still learning mate an seeing what works.

Had great success with mountain dog diet on my recomp earlier in the year so really I've just upped the carbs a bit.

Used to bulk on high carb, med pro, low fat and although size was there so was abdominal fat which sadly as soon as I get a sniff of a carb stores right there


----------



## J4MES (Jul 28, 2013)

Spawn of Haney said:


> For me I've decided Pro/cbs for breakfast, pro/fats all day up until pre workout then its all about the carbs due to insulin use.
> 
> My personal opinion is yes it is better to base most carbs around your workouts as the body will utilise these more efficiently when your stressing the body.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply mate! Damn trial and error this sport!!

So your saying your pre workout meal is just p/F? Do you use an intra carb shake?

I think I'm carb sensitive a bit and feel a lot tighter with pro/fat meals!


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2014)

J4MES said:


> Thanks for the reply mate! Damn trial and error this sport!!
> 
> So your saying your pre workout meal is just p/F? Do you use an intra carb shake?
> 
> I think I'm carb sensitive a bit and feel a lot tighter with pro/fat meals!


No sorry mate my pre workout isn't a meal as such its my carb shake.

Included carbs are malto and oats. Currently 60g/20g respectively alongside other ingredients like hydrowhey, leucine, Vit c, taurine, beta alanine, creatine and glutamine lol. The meal prior to that though is pro fats around 90 mins earlier.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Spawn of Haney said:


> For me I've decided Pro/cbs for breakfast, pro/fats all day up until pre workout then its all about the carbs due to insulin use.
> 
> My personal opinion is yes it is better to base most carbs around your workouts as the body will utilise these more efficiently when your stressing the body.
> 
> ...


I think in 1-2 weeks time I'll be hitting my slin phase probably be July now maybe sooner. Think I'm going to switch to a mountain dog diet then to keep cals high but hopefully curb fat gain


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Glad your back into it, strength will come back quick you weren't out for that long really ...
> 
> Get stuck in and Smash it


Thanks C


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2014)

Rear delts and arms yesterday.

Cg behind the neck presses

(Slow negatives)

40x15, 60x12, 70x9,7

Cg bench presses

100x15,12,11,9

V-bar pushdowns

50x11, 42.5x10,10,8

Overhead ez bar extensions/db skullcrusher supersets.

25kg on bar x12 x3 ss with 14kg db skullcrushers till failure.

Wide grip ez bar curls

35 on bar x 12,10,9, 30x9

Db preacher curls

Slow negatives

16x12,10,6

Cg pull ups/ cable curl superset.

To failure on each x2

Arms are tight as fook this morning.

First time in many a year they've had there own day.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2014)

Legs yesterday, god did they go to jelly lol.

Leg press

Worked from 3 plates to 9 plates a side. (25kg plates)

Last set was 18p x4

Hamstring extensions

50x12,10,10,7

Leg extensions

82.5x15,12

Left leg takes over due to injury to right so did two sets with just the right.

45x12,10

Narrow stance piston squats

70x20,20,18

Couldn't believe how much I was blowing here!

Seated plate calf raise

40x15,15,11 (2sec hold at top)

Standing calf raise

72.5x16,12,10 drop to 40 to rep out.

Was like a baby giraffe leaving, cut my light stretches short because I couldn't balance myself lol.

First time using oxys and 10 days in, hoping if these Baltic ones are any good they are gonna start kicking in shortly.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2014)

Diets been pretty good if not a bit carb heavy, thinking of upping cals a touch to accommodate a few more carbs.

Chest/sholders

Flat bench

60x15,12 100x12, 120x10, 140x7

100x10 (paused)

Incline bench

100x8, 90x10, 80x10

Decline db press

38x15,12,11

Cable side delt raises

20x16,15,12

Db front raises

18x12,12,10

Shoulder press machine

82.5x20,20,11 drop to 50x9

Enjoying shoulders after chest, nice and pumped. Will asses later on if its benefiting me or not.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2014)

Just a quick update, strength is coming so I'm not going to be so conservative on the weights now.

Didn't think much to the Baltic oxys but there hex is certainly Tren at least as I'm soaking the bed sheets.

Got some absolute beastly Inzer elbow sleeves too for 22 quid!

Hoping they will help with a little forearm issue I'm having just below left elbow.

Prob a size to big but still offer immense support.

Trying them out tomorrow.

Diet is certainly carb rich on my 4 days off and fat rich on my 4 days on, need to find an happy medium but cals are there.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2014)

Handed notice in at work and I'm ecstatic, the weight off my shoulders is a great feeling.

Got some hard graft ahead though, as well opportunities rearing their heads 

Strengths creeping up, worked up to a 170kg single on flat, albeit I had elbow sleeves on.

Now I've a manual labour job, volume is going to be going right down and cals and carbs are going to shoot up.

Going to really have to re-think my training.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Handed notice in at work and I'm ecstatic, the weight off my shoulders is a great feeling.
> 
> Got some hard graft ahead though, as well opportunities rearing their heads
> 
> ...


If it helps mate I do a very Manuel job (scaff) and my strength has always

Increased nicely, carbs are very useful as their muscle sparing,

And also in this hot weather Abit of salt on your food or you end up cramping up like fvck at the gym lol ,

, good news about the job the reading your journal previously the other job looked like a nightmare


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

So what are you going to do job wise?


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2014)

Just labouring for a brickie who happens to be my best mate of 20 years. I can point to a fashion and I'm sure the physical aspect won't be a problem, its just what I need though as the old place just ground me down.

It'll be no easy ride but to be around him will do wonders I reckon.

Other things on the horizon are Network Rail and an aptitude test as a process engineer at Crown Paints.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2014)

bail said:


> If it helps mate I do a very Manuel job (scaff) and my strength has always
> 
> Increased nicely, carbs are very useful as their muscle sparing,
> 
> ...


Yeah I remember taking the kid ill be labouring for to gym on an open day thing.

Never lifted a weight in his life and he was doing side, front raises with a 15kg dumbell as if it was nothing.

Got a few bags of electrolyte powder so will use that as well as the salt.

Yeah total nightmare, never do I want to be put in a position like that again.

(Take a job willy nilly just to get by) That might sound like a poor attitude but I've worked hard all my life and my trade is dieing out.

Just want to be happy at the end of the day.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2014)

Bixx said:


> Videos, Leg Press and Squat form of the Fella.
> 
> ... I never believed him when he said 9plates aside lol!
> 
> ...


First vids I've ever put up.

20 rep squats performed at the end of my leg sesh.

I advocate heavy squatting on here but due to patella troubles in my right knee have started to leg press relatively heavy instead.

It's easier on my injury, still got to get squats in somewhere for my sanity lol.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Any updates buddy?


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2014)

musclemate said:


> Any updates buddy?


Only just seen this, will put a little update on where I'm at a little later


----------

